# [risolto] Prima installazione: problema sda1/hda1

## kar

Salve a tutti.

Questo e' il mio primo post su questo forum.

Brevemente: utilizzo (con soddisfazione) ubuntu da circa 3 anni sul mio portatile (core2/4gb ram/hd sata 7200 500 gb/video intel integrata).

Ho anche un vecchio P4 con 1 gb ram/hd 30 gm/scheda video nvidia 512.

Questo pc fino ad un po' di tempo fa aveva installato una copia di xp.

Ora, pero', ho deciso che da un utilizzatore "copia e incolla" vorrei imparare qualcosa di piu' e cosi' ho deciso di utilizzare il secondo pc come pc-test.

Segendo passo passo la guida del forum ho installato (cercato per la verita') ha ssh (fantastica questa cosa che sconoscevo) gento stage3.

Ho pero' un problema: la guida quando si riferisce all'HD parla di sda1, sul pc, pero' il disco viene visto hda1, cosi' ogni volta che ho trovato sda ho sostituito con hda.

Dopo circa 2 ore (senza problemi) sono arrivato al punto "REBOOT", ma alla ripartenza di da un kernel panic dicendomi che non puo' montare sda e mi mostra le partizioni presenti che chiama sda1/sda2/sda3 (??)

Se rilancio il cd minimal e do fdisk -l pero' mi fa vedere le partizioni chiamandole hda1/hda2/hda3

Beh, ora sono proprio nel pallone e non so come risolvere.

Potete aiutarmi ?

(Non ditemi di rifare tutto, pero' .... che ancora le mie 15 ore di compilazione me le devo fare per gnome !!!!)

GrazieLast edited by kar on Sun Aug 29, 2010 5:00 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## ago

Welcome  :Smile: 

può darsi che il live cd usi un driver che abbia una nomenclatura del tipo hd*

Se ti accorgi che succede dovresti impostare sd* nel tuo fstab, ignorando quello che vedi nel livecd

----------

## kar

 *ago wrote:*   

> Welcome 
> 
> può darsi che il live cd usi un driver che abbia una nomenclatura del tipo hd*
> 
> Se ti accorgi che succede dovresti impostare sd* nel tuo fstab, ignorando quello che vedi nel livecd

 

Ciao e grazie.   :Very Happy: 

Ma ora come dovrei fare ?

Cioe' devo ricominciare tutto dall'inizio, oppure posso utilizzare gia' tutto quanto fatto ?

Se faccio partire la livecd e, seguendo le istruzioni della guida, faccio fdisk -l mi dice che non c'e' nessuna partizione. Eppure ci deve essere, ci ha compilato per due ore e mezzo !!!!!

Un aiuto, grazie ?  :Laughing: 

P.S.: ho modificato il fastb sostituendo hda con sda.

Ora alla partenza ho questo messaggio di errore :

Root-NFS: no NFS server available, giving up

VFS : unable to mount root fs via NFS, trying floppy

VFS: cannot open root device "hda3"

Please append a corrett "root=" boot option;here are the available partitions:

0801 .... sda1

0802 .... sda2

0803 .... sad3

Kernel panic - not syncing; VFS: Unable mount root fs on unknown-block

Suppongo che il problema sia in quella riga in cui ancora cerca un hda3 ... cos'altro va modificato ?

Grazie

----------

## riverdragon

Fai il boot con un livecd, monta la partizione / del sistema installato (o comunque quella in cui è presente la directory /etc), apri il file /etc/fstab e modifica le righe.

----------

## kar

 *riverdragon wrote:*   

> Fai il boot con un livecd, monta la partizione / del sistema installato (o comunque quella in cui è presente la directory /etc), apri il file /etc/fstab e modifica le righe.

 

Ciao.

Come ho gia' scritto su, ho gia' fatto quello che mi hai suggerito e il risultato e' quello che ho descritto.

Ma sapreste diermi dove trovo una live che veda direttamente il disco come sda e non come hda (sono disposto a rifare tutto dall'inizio).

grazie

Ho risolto: dovevo modificare pure il file grub ....Last edited by kar on Sun Aug 29, 2010 5:00 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## ago

 *kar wrote:*   

> Come ho gia' scritto su, ho gia' fatto quello che mi hai suggerito e il risultato e' quello che ho descritto.
> 
> Ma sapreste diermi dove trovo una live che veda direttamente il disco come sda e non come hda (sono disposto a rifare tutto dall'inizio).
> 
> grazie

 

Ti è sfuggito di mano il concetto.

Sapendo che il sistema installato chiama il tuo device sda, tu non devi fare nient'altro che montare il disco da una live e modificare il file /etc/fstab inserendo sda

Lascia perdere se in live lo vede diversamente

----------

